# How do I enter fastboot mode?



## ginlane (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there I need to enter fastboot mode.

I found some instructions on the net..... The following -

*To enter into Fastboot mode, do this:*

Turn off your phone.
Hold down Volume Down + Power button.
Release the Power button when device starts and continue to hold the Volume Down key until you enter into the bootloader. ...
Scroll up or down with Volume keys and select Fastboot with the power key.

So after doing this the bottom left part of the screen says 'safe mode'. (see screenshot) Is safe mode the same as fastboot mode?

Kind regards gin


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO it is not
Safe Mode is a mode used for troubleshooting
In safe mode, you’ll only have access to the apps that came with your device. Apps you’ve installed will be disabled and any widgets you’ve added to your home screens won’t be present. Try using your device normally after booting into safe mode. If your issue – freezing, rebooting, crashes, battery life issues, or bad performance – is solved in Safe Mode, the problem is with a third-party app you’ve installed.

Normally to exit it
To exit safe mode, restart your device normally. (Long-press the power button, select Power Off, and then long-press the power button again to turn it back on.) Your Android phone or tablet will boot and load third-party software as normal

The 1000$ question is why do you need to enter fastboot mode and the even more important question is - what is the make and full model of the device


----------



## ginlane (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Macboatmaster thank you for getting back to me.

That is a perfectly reasonable question, maybe I should have added more to this thread.
My phone is a Galaxy A3 2016 SM-A310F and I'm running Android 7.0

The reason I need to get into fastboot mode is because I'm trying to check if my Bootloader is locked,
and the reason I need to do that is because I read that the Bootloader being locked is often a reason why it is not possible to root a phone, which is the ultimate goal of mine.

I have used a program called Kingroot and if I understand correctly I'm having some kind of problem / issue with rooting it.


Ultimately that's my task.... to root my phone.


If you know how to do that I would be very glad of the help


Kind regards Gin


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry no knowledge of rooting
Fastboot mode and I do not have an Android phone only tablets
Lenovo, Sony and Acer

Fastboot mode is often a term used for recovery mode
All I can offer is this with the caution as below
(If the device has been rooted and some built-in programs and files are deleted, resetting may not solve the problem, and other issues may occur).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer

https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools.html


----------



## ginlane (Dec 21, 2016)

many thanks for your help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Although I did not really help except for the links as I have no knowledge of root on Android


----------

